# Problem with Zebra Routing two Internet conections



## tiestos (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, i have a problem with two internet conections, my Freebsd is 7.1, the ip of internet conections are statics, but the problem is the next, When I disconnect the Internet connection with default gateway goes offline, for the other connection to work I have to restart freebsd and take the other connection with the default gateway.
This is the netstat -rn


```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            190.17.249.1       UGS         0   648257    re0
127.0.0.1          127.0.0.1          UH          0     2324    lo0
186.18.68.0/22     link#3             UC          0        0    em1
186.18.68.1        00:30:b8:c7:e1:30  UHLW        1      220    em1   1200
190.17.249.0/24    link#1             UC          0        0    re0
190.17.249.1       00:01:5c:24:b0:82  UHLW        2        0    re0   1200
192.168.11.0/24    link#2             UC          0        0    em0
192.168.11.12      00:1c:c0:60:6f:6a  UHLW        1   483448    em0    756
192.168.11.13      00:26:18:cb:57:2c  UHLW        1   289165    em0   1200
192.168.11.150     00:24:8c:d7:48:88  UHLW        1  1068464    em0   1127
192.168.11.219     00:1c:c0:60:6e:66  UHLW        1   188211    em0    806
192.168.11.222     00:15:f2:7f:76:9a  UHLW        1   340254    em0   1192
192.168.11.252     00:13:46:dc:13:7a  UHLW        1       57    em0   1181
192.168.11.253     00:26:18:cb:57:aa  UHLW        1    17207    em0   1199
192.168.11.254     00:24:8c:c5:bb:98  UHLW        1   377090    em0   1193

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::1                               ::1                           UHL         lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#4                        UHL         lo0
ff01:4::/32                       fe80::1%lo0                   UC          lo0
ff02::%lo0/32                     fe80::1%lo0                   UC          lo0
```
I try with Zebra but i dont have good results, I could not make it work.
I just need that when a connection is not work, automatically out the other. 
Any idea?
THANKS


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2010)

lagg(4)


----------



## tiestos (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much I'm reading about it. Could you give an example with my interface?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/search.php -> type 'lagg'


----------



## tiestos (Apr 16, 2010)

Dont work, i cant work it. I put this lines in the rc.conf.

this is part of my rc.conf


```
ipfilter_enable="YES"
ipnat_enable="YES"
ipmon_enable="NO"
ipfilter_rules="/etc/ipf/ipf.rules"
ipnat_rules="/etc/ipf/ipnat.rules"

gateway_enable="YES"
hostname="magenta.promodirecta.com.ar"
#Local Network 
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.11.1  netmask 255.255.255.0"
#ISP 1
ifconfig_em1="DHCP"
#ISP 2
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"

ifconfig="create"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport re0 laggport em1"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
```

I cant do it. You are the best DutchDaemon. Help me PLEASE!!!
Thanks.


----------



## tiestos (Apr 16, 2010)

I have put any in the ipnat.rules o ipf.rules???
This is my ipnat.rules


```
map em1 192.168.11.0/0 -> 0/32 proxy port 21 ftp/tcp
map em1 192.168.11.0/24 -> 0/32  portmap tcp/udp auto
map em1 192.168.11.0/24 -> 0/32


map re0 192.168.11.0/0 -> 0/32 proxy port 21 ftp/tcp
map re0 192.168.11.0/24 -> 0/32  portmap tcp/udp auto
map re0 192.168.11.0/24 -> 0/32
```

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Please format your posts correctly.

BTW, I don't use lagg, ipfilter or ipnat. Hope someone else comes along who does.


----------

